
IIT-Madras to Teach Artificial Intelligence to Non-IITians Through PadhAI Portal - mkbkn
https://indianexpress.com/article/education/iit-madra-faculty-to-teach-artificial-intelligence-to-non-iitians-through-padhai-portal-5544586/lite/
======
mkbkn
Portal: [https://padhai.onefourthlabs.in/](https://padhai.onefourthlabs.in/)

The four-month course comprises 80 hours of lecture content and requires
equivalent time in solving assignments. The course will begin on February 1
2019. The registrations for the course are open until January 24, 2019.

Application fee: The course is open to all students, faculty, and
professionals with a basic background in mathematics and Python. The fee for
students and faculty is Rs 1000 and for working professionals, Rs 5000.

